# NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures



## BeaT2T (1. Januar 2016)

Die neuen Monkey-Lures gibts ab dem 01.01.2016 zu kaufen!

HIER könnt ihr euch die Gummis anschauen.

Was haltet ihr von denen?

MFG

BeaT2T Frisch und Knackig :m


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Hm, hab nur mal kurz drauf geklickt und mich sofort gelangweilt - ich sag mal so: Einer unter Vielen. Wobei ich jetzt nicht mal Infos dazu gesehen habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

 einfach affengeil -aber wo is´dett neu ;+
     denke mal darauf kann man echt verzichten,machen bloß die Kiste sinnfreier Köder noch voller ,kann gar nicht sagen wie viel in meiner sind die noch nie Wasser gesehen haben und es wohl auch nie tuen werden


----------



## Tino34 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Ist halt etwas für Tackle Affen...


----------



## Spiker86 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Äußerlich würden mich diese Köder nun wirklich 
Keineswegs ansprechen!

Ob sie fangen sei mal dahingestellt,

Mit dem Link kann ich leider fast nichts anfangen!
 informationen????fehlanzeige????
Gummimischung?
Größen ?
Haltbarkeit?
Etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Abgesehen davon, dass das halt Gufis wie x andere sind:
Ohne Impressum etc. - seriös???


----------



## zorra (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Big-L und HechtundBarsch.de fischen den Mitte Dez.2015 in Video Nr.28 an der Waal in NL....der kommt wohl aus Dortmund...und fängt auch.
gr.zorra


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Warum soll ein Gufi NICHT fangen:
Solange er irgendwie wackelt, beisst auch Fisch...

Dennoch fehlen alle Infos auf der verlinkten Seite..


----------



## RayZero (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

http://monkey-lures.de/?page_id=10

Hairy Lui sieht 1 zu 1 so aus wie die Quantum Hairy Mary ... Nur die X-Augen sind anders... Armutszeugnis!


----------



## zorra (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum soll ein Gufi NICHT fangen:
> Solange er irgendwie wackelt, beisst auch Fisch...
> 
> Dennoch fehlen alle Infos auf der verlinkten Seite..


...Auch wie andere...die Infos sind schwach und Verkaufsstellen gibts bis Dato keine.
gr.zorra


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Scheint weich zu ein und schnell kaputt zu gehen, wie auf einem der Fotos gezeigt wird.

 Ich mag solche Seiten nicht. Kein Händler kein Preis. Keine Größe... Nix....


----------



## Der_rheinangler (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Also der Hairy Lui sieht finde ich recht interessant aus.  Ich erkenne da auch Unterschiede zu dem Quantum. Den würde ich mal testen!


----------



## Rotauge (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Also ich glaub nicht, dass sie sich durchsetzen werden. Ich setze erstmal auf die Hairy Marys und Lieblingsköder und Sandras und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Bieberpelz und ich betreiben ja zusammen eine Seite, die ich jetzt nicht "unerfolgreich" nennen würde. Monkey Lures hat uns angesprochen und hätte Interesse an einer langfristigen Kooperation. Auf die Frage, was der Inhaber so vorstellt erhielten wir als Antwort, ich zitiere: "Erstmal ein kleines Gewinnspiel für deine Fans zur Weihnachtszeit". "Dazu solltest du die Gummis auch mal ausprobieren." Des Weiteren: "Wäre echt nice, wenn ihr ein Vorstellungsvideo macht, wo ihr die Eigenschaften vom Shad einmal aufzählt. Wir machen euch ein fettes Paket fertig. Dafür erwarten wir ein wenig."

Gut, dachten wir uns, können wir ja machen. Ihr versteht das System dahinter. Wir machen Werbung, indem wir einen objektiven Testbericht aus unserer Sicht schreiben, würden die Köder vorstellen und für unsere Leser dann einige der Köder dann verlosen. Dafür bekämen wir logischerweise Köder umsonst. Schließlich würden wir in der Testphase ja auch unsere Zeit "verangeln", während der wir auch genauso gut Köder fischen können, von denen wir wissen, dass sie fangen. 

Und jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Das "fette" Paket bestand aus genau 2 Packungen á 5 Köder. Für zwei Tester und ein Gewinnspiel. Wie man da dann was objektiv testen soll versteht sich von selbst.

Und wenn jemand so mit "Werbekunden", also Leuten, von denen er etwas möchte (in unserem Fall reichweitenstarke Werbung), umgeht, dessen Einstellung zu Endkunden möchte ich mir dann nicht vorstellen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Ich finde die auch nicht interessant!
Aber die werden sich durchsetzten, weil die Marketingmaschinen a la Big L, Hecht und Barsch etc. schon laufen!! Marketing ist bei Gummifischen alles! Siehe Stint und Lieblingsköder!!!


----------



## Rotauge (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Danke für die interessante Info, Trollwut. #h


----------



## Promachos (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Hallo!

Mich erinnert der Gufi vom Eingangspost sehr stark an den Awaruna von Pontoon21.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Slick (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Nur das X fehlt.

Hab die fast gleichen Gummifische schon auf Aliexpress gesehen.

Versuchen altes als neu zu vermarkten.


----------



## spin73 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



Promachos schrieb:


> Mich erinnert der Gufi vom Eingangspost sehr stark an den Awaruna von Pontoon21.



Stimmt genau! Nur die Augen sind neu, der Rest schon Jahre alt. Wer's braucht...


----------



## Promachos (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



Slick schrieb:


> Nur das X fehlt.
> 
> Versuchen altes als neu zu vermarkten.



Hallo!

Wahrscheinlich mit Tippex nachträglich aufgebracht

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Peno (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Hab heute mal aus Spass an der Freude die mal gegooglt und geschaut wo man die so bekommen kann. Bei ebay hab ich se dann gefunden für 6,99 5stk plus 4,99 bzw 3,99 Versand. Alles von einem Händler. 

Ich geh auch stark davon aus, dass die sich gut verkaufen werden, eben wegen der Marketing-Nr. 

Es ist mittlerweile echt krass wieviel über Youtube und co. an Absatz gefunden wird. 
Ich kenne Leute die haben noch keinen anständigen Fisch gefangen, haben aber Tackle-Boxen bis oben hin voll mit dem "neusten" Trendscheiss


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

So lange es ausreichend potentielle Kunden gibt, deren Stammbaum einen Kreis darstellt und davon gibt es mehr als genug, kannst du alles verkaufen und wenn es noch so fragwürdig ist.#h


----------



## ayron (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Sind ja auch richtige Schnapper:m
Ein weiterer Gummi deutlich über 1€ pro Stück - das hat die Welt gebraucht....


----------



## simmi321 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Monkey lures gehört glaube ich Big-L , deshalb bewirbt er die auch . Ich bleib bei meinem Ködern


----------



## s3nad (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Genau so sieht es aus,... @ Simmi321 .
Hab den Köder auch testen dürfen, empfand ihn jetzt aber nicht als einen Köder den man haben muss.
Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Wer ist Bigl, muss man den kennen?


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2016)

Hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dir, Andal!


----------



## s3nad (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Hat er das? 

Ist ein rel. bekannter YouTuber,... neuste Serie: Mit Uli B.

Sind schon relativ unterhaltsam seine Filme. Besonders ansehlich sind aber seine Kamerafrauen


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



BeaT2T schrieb:


> HIER könnt ihr euch die Gummis anschauen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von denen?


Selten so eine miese Seite gesehen.
Und die Gummis sind alles andere als aufregend.

Irgendwie erinnern mich viele dieser ...ich nenn es jetzt mal "Firmen", also diejenigen, die mit allem schon x-mal gesehenem auf den Gummi-Hype-Zug aufspringen wollen, an die Karpfenanglerszene, wo sich auch ganz viele Boilie-Schmieden ganz schnell wieder verabschiedet haben.

Der Markt ist ziemlich gesättigt, da muss man schon wirklich kreative, neue Ideen haben, ganz besondere Baits produzieren/anbieten, die die großen Dealer nicht haben, um noch zum Stich zu kommen.

Solche kleinen, aber sehr feinen Gummi-Schmieden gibt es durchaus.
Dieser Blödsinn gehört sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## randio (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Sehr guter Beitrag!

 Plumper kann man ein Produkt kaum platzieren!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Das Marketing wird wohl für den Verkauf sorgen.

Die Form gefällt mir, die Aktion dürfte für meinen Geschmack stärker sein. Die Farben sind auch gut, wie eben bei jedem anderen Köder. 
Da ich - vor allem im Winter - auf Aromen stehe, ist dies natürlich ein Pluspunkte.

An der Mischung gab es auch nichts auszusetzen. 2 Hechte gefangen und der Köder hatte keine Macken. Lediglich ein Auge war etwas locker geworden. Aber um genaueres sagen zu können, brauche ich noch mehr Zeit zum testen 

Ganz rational gesehen ist der Köder in Ordnung. Der Rest...wir kennen ja unsere Szene


----------



## randio (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Welches Marketing meinst du???
Einer Frau ein paar Barsche in die Hand zu drücken oder einen "Youtuber"  damit fischen zu lassen?

Naja, die beste Werbung machen wir hier, indem wir den Thread hochhalten. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele Leute die Köder nur wegen diesem Thread schon bestellt haben...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Lustig war es auf der Messe, da wurde an einem Stand der Köder angepriesen. Ein Angelkumpel und ich standen vor einem großen Foto, an dem der Erfinder einen Zander mit locker im Unterkiefer eingehängtem Köder präsentierte. Da wurde natürlich schön gelästert, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, auf diese Art einen Zander haken...

Tja, blöderweise stand der Erfinder BigL direkt daneben, wollte uns den Köder aufschwatzen, auf das Foto angesprochen, hat er sich ganz fix verdrückt und ganz wichtig mit jemand anders gesprochen. #h

Es ist ja im Sinne des Kunden, wenn neue Köder entworfen und auch beworben werden. Aber bitte nicht auf diese Art und Weise.


----------



## jranseier (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Selten so eine miese Seite gesehen.



Und nicht mal ein Impressum auf der Seite, ob da nicht die Abmahnindustrie zuschlägt.

ranseier


----------



## glavoc (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

werden dennoch weggehen wie geschnitten Brot^^ - jede Wette! Ein Bsp. war vor kurzem in einem kl. Angelgeschäft um Kleinigkeiten einzukaufen und hab`dort eine riesige Menge der Lieblingsköder entdeckt- laut Verkäuferin gehen die weg wie warme Semmeln...dazu muß man wissen, dass es bei uns jedoch überhaupt keinen nennenswerten Zanderbestand gibt^^ vor allem erst Recht nicht zum Jiggen und Faulenzen in Fließgewässern  .... aber youtube machts möglich......
Bg L assoziiere ich bis heute aber auch eher mit einem erschossenen NewYorker Rapper - R.I.P. the_* real*_ BigL...


----------



## RayZero (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Also ich kenn Big L jetzt nicht privat, aber vom "Facebookverkehr" ist es ein netter Kerl. Seinen Channel mag ich auch -  man lernt nicht unbedingt was (außer der sympatische Olek ist dabei |supergri) aus den Videos, aber gutes Entertainment und sehr gute Darstellung/Aufbereitung.

Die Köder muss man nicht haben ... Wie gesagt: der eine sieht aus wie die Hairy Mary von Quantum und der andere Actionshad schreit auch nicht nach Innovation. Er wird fangen - andere auch.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



glavoc schrieb:


> werden dennoch weggehen wie geschnitten Brot^^ - jede Wette!



Ja sowieso! Schließlich ist der Name Programm. Monkey Lures - Köder für die Affen. #h


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

@glavoc
Man muss aber auch sehen, dass das Marketing beim Lieblingsköder excellent war & ist.
Im Falle des Affengummis ist es eine ziemliche 6, von einem Hypen auf youtube viell. mal abgesehen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Freundlich und sympathisch war er auf jeden Fall, da kann ich nichts Nachteiliges sagen.

Der Köder ist aber eben nur ein weiterer Gummifisch, nichts Besonderes. Präsentiert mit einer gruseligen Webseite und sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fangfotos (um es einmal nett zu formulieren). Wahrscheinlich werden sich die Vermutungen bestätigen, und in Kürze werden die einschlägig bekannten yt-Filmer nur noch mit diesem Köder fangen, vor einem Jahr haben sie nur mit Lieblingsköder gefangen, mal sehen, welcher Köder nächstes Jahr auch dann fängt, wenn alle anderen Köder versagen...

Mal abwarten, wann der nächste Kopyto- oder Seashad-Klon auf den Markt kommt und DER neue Wunderköder ist


----------



## JonnyBannana (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



ayron schrieb:


> Sind ja auch richtige Schnapper:m
> Ein weiterer Gummi deutlich über 1€ pro Stück - das hat die Welt gebraucht....




mal davon abgesehen, dass mir die gummis nicht zusagen finde ich den preis noch annähernd ok.

ich hab mich grade mit nem quartalsvorrat meiner lieblingsgummis eingedeckt, da kostet das stück 3 € in 12 cm bzw 0,14 € pro gramm, finde ich eigentlich auch total bescheuert, aber ich schwöre auf die gummis, hat halt jeder seine favoriten. und nicht unbedingt die gehypten sind die teuren


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Lustig war es auf der Messe, da wurde an einem Stand der Köder angepriesen. Ein Angelkumpel und ich standen vor einem großen Foto, an dem der Erfinder einen Zander mit locker im Unterkiefer eingehängtem Köder präsentierte. Da wurde natürlich schön gelästert, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, auf diese Art einen Zander haken...
> 
> Tja, blöderweise stand der Erfinder BigL direkt daneben, wollte uns den Köder aufschwatzen, auf das Foto angesprochen, hat er sich ganz fix verdrückt und ganz wichtig mit jemand anders gesprochen. #h
> 
> Es ist ja im Sinne des Kunden, wenn neue Köder entworfen und auch beworben werden. Aber bitte nicht auf diese Art und Weise.



Erfinder? Big L hat die Dinger doch nicht erfunden.. ML ist wahrscheinlich an ihn herran getreten, dass er die Dinger mit vermaktet..


----------



## RayZero (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen, dass mir die gummis nicht zusagen finde ich den preis noch annähernd ok.
> 
> ich hab mich grade mit nem quartalsvorrat meiner lieblingsgummis eingedeckt, da kostet das stück 3 € in 12 cm bzw 0,14 € pro gramm, finde ich eigentlich auch total bescheuert, aber ich schwöre auf die gummis, hat halt jeder seine favoriten. und nicht unbedingt die gehypten sind die teuren



3€ pro Gummi |bigeyes? Welche sind das - jetzt bin ich gespant


----------



## JonnyBannana (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



RayZero schrieb:


> 3€ pro Gummi |bigeyes? Welche sind das - jetzt bin ich gespant



svartzonker - ich schwör drauf, mag evtl auch an den schwedischen ablenkungen gelegen haben, aber ich fische die extrem gerne


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Erfinder? Big L hat die Dinger doch nicht erfunden.. ML ist wahrscheinlich an ihn herran getreten, dass er die Dinger mit vermaktet..



Also uns hat er gesagt, dass er die Teile komplett selbst entworfen hat.


----------



## JonnyBannana (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



s3nad schrieb:


> Hat er das?
> 
> Ist ein rel. bekannter YouTuber,... neuste Serie: Mit Uli B.
> 
> Sind schon relativ unterhaltsam seine Filme. Besonders ansehlich sind aber seine Kamerafrauen



sex sells halt - in dem sinne möpse?! #q


----------



## glavoc (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

zu Kaffeebarsch:...klar, deshalb gibbet ja auch dieses Video aus 2013^^:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHg-C0IpBIs

die HairyMary/Quantum wurde ja schon genannt und dürfte auch bekannter sein. 
Dennoch gehört das sozusagen zum Handwerk (machen ja die anderen auch ... von daher find ich das nich schlimm  ).


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2016)

Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Also uns hat er gesagt, dass er die Teile komplett selbst entworfen hat.



Natürlich hat er das erzählt.. Die Dinger kommen aus ner chinesischen Gummischmiede.. Und werden nun unter ML verkauft.. Big L ist einfach nur ein Zugpferd..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



randio schrieb:


> Welches Marketing meinst du???
> Einer Frau ein paar Barsche in die Hand zu drücken oder einen "Youtuber"  damit fischen zu lassen?


In etwa genau dieses Marketing ist gemeint.

BigL ist ja dank YouTube kein Unbekannter mehr in der Szene. In erster Linie deshalb, weil er mit anderen Persönlichkeiten los zieht und Videos macht. Seine Art als Buddie ist auf den Videos sehr sympathisch und die Videos werden gut produziert. Das bringt viele Zuschauer. Vor allem bei der jungen Generation. Alles richtig gemacht.


Wenn man nach den Ködern sucht, dann findet man diverse Angelshops die sie im Sortiment haben. Es scheint ja zu Laufen.

Auch wenn der Köder polarisiert, wie hier im Thread zu sehen, so ist auch dies ein gutes Marketinginstrument.



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ein Angelkumpel und ich standen vor einem großen Foto, an dem der Erfinder einen Zander mit locker im Unterkiefer eingehängtem Köder präsentierte.


So etwas geschieht ja bei nahezu fast jedem Köder und dessen Präsentation. Die meisten Köder-Fotos sind gestellt und treffen selten so optimal zu. Wird kaum einen Profi-Angler geben, bei dem es nicht so vorkommt.



kati48268 schrieb:


> @glavoc
> Man muss aber auch sehen, dass das Marketing beim Lieblingsköder excellent war & ist.


Da hast du recht. Ich habe eh die Vermutung, dass man sich da sehr stark an Jens seinem Marketing orientiert. Was nicht verkehrt sein kann.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Natürlich hat er das erzählt.. Die Dinger kommen aus ner chinesischen Gummischmiede.. Und werden nun unter ML verkauft.. Big L ist einfach nur ein Zugpferd..


Wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege, dann ist Big L der Erschaffer hinter den Ködern. Auf jeden Fall wirkte es in den Gesprächen bisher so und alles andere spricht auch dafür. Im Impressum der Facebook Seite steht zwar eine Sara Rivera, ich vermute allerdings dass es sich da um eine Verwandte oder befreundete Person handelt.
Dass die Köder in China produziert werden, trifft in fast allen Fälle zu. Die Frage ist nur, wie viel "eigene Ideen" stecken in der Entwicklung. Hier kommt es eben auf Form, Konsistenz, Laufverhalten, Aroma und so weiter an. Das Rad erfindet aber heute kaum einer Neu. Die Zusammenstellung muss passen.


----------



## fischbär (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Köder polarisiert, wie hier im Thread zu sehen, so ist auch dies ein gutes Marketinginstrument.



Sicher besser als gar kein Marketing, aber so negativ ist bisher ja kein zweiter Köder hier geschreddert worden. Da kommt ja nichtmal die ominöse Blutbombette ran!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Da ich auch kein Fan von "Szenegrößen" und "Youtubern" usw. bin würde ich mich an der Hexenjagd gerne beteiligen...aber sooo übel sieht der Köder nicht aus, die Farben gefallen mir obendrein auch noch. #c

Zur Preisgestaltung, auch wenn alles derselbe China Mist ist, gaukelt uns irgendein irrationales Areal im Hirn bei hohem Preis auch immer hohe Qualität vor. Somit ist die Preisgestaltung durchaus nachzuvollziehen.

Meine Boxen sind bis zum Anschlag gefüllt, von daher hab ich kein Bedarf. Jedefalls theoretisch. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit gibt, solche Köder mal anzuschauen würd ich aber nicht nein sagen. 



fischbär schrieb:


> Sicher besser als gar kein Marketing, aber so  negativ ist bisher ja kein zweiter Köder hier geschreddert worden. Da  kommt ja nichtmal die ominöse Blutbombette ran!



Stellt sich die Frage, wer so ein Köder tatsächlich mal in der Hand  oder gar am Haken hatte. Und wer jetzt noch dagegen ist, ist morgen  schon potentieller Käufer. Als ich die Köder vor ein paar Tagen zum  ersten mal gesehen habe, dachte ich auch noch: "nicht wieder so ein  Mist".

Inzwischen gefallen sie mir mit jedem Anschauen besser...


----------



## jranseier (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

@*Bieberpelz*: Exzellent analysiert.

ranseier


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ..aber sooo übel sieht der Köder nicht aus,...


Nein, aber es ist eben auch überhaupt nichts Besonderes.
Wie früher der 48te Erdbeerboilie mit selber Rezeptur aber anderem Markennamen.


----------



## DeralteSack (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

|bigeyes WOW!!! |bigeyes

Leute, seit Tagen verhelft ihr dem AFFENKÖDER zu einer Publicity, das ist echt der Wahnsinn!!! #6

Der Hersteller kann sich echt die Kohle für Werbung und Plakate schenken.

Was er gerade braucht bekommt er ja schon von Euch! :vik:

Egal ob positive oder negative Meinungen...

Die Dinger sind in aller Munde!!! :m
_
(Hoffentlich auch im Fischmaul! )


_Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass sogar die grottenhäßlichsten Köder Fische anlocken können. Also werden auch die Teile höchst wahrscheinlich mehr oder weniger, je nach Präsentation dessen und Fesslust des Fisches, auch hier ihre Aufgabe erfüllen._ 
_


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein, aber es ist eben auch überhaupt nichts Besonderes.
> Wie früher der 48te Erdbeerboilie mit selber Rezeptur aber anderem Markennamen.



Und die zig dutzend Firmen am Markt haben natürlich alle völlig eigene Kreationen, die so bei keiner anderen Firma zu finden sind?

Hat hier jemand ernsthaft eine Köderrevolution erwartet?

Für den Endkunden ist mehr Wettbewerb ja auch nicht unbedingt schlechter.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Ich habe jetzt die letzten Tage bewusst auf den Köder und die Meinungen der Angler geachtet. Man liest immer wieder davon, wie Leute diesen Köder abfeiern. Bei Facebook sieht man nicht selten ganze Tackle Boxen mit dem Köder.

Am Wochenende war ich zuerst mit dem Köfi, später aber mit dem Kunstköder unterwegs. Dort bin ich dann mit einer netten Angeltruppe ins Gespräch gekommen, weil diese ebenfalls einen Monkey Lure Köder verwendet haben. Wie sich herausstellte, waren diese mit Big L verabredet, der später auch noch ganz kurz vorbei gekommen ist. Diese haben von ihm, es war eine kleine Facebook Gruppe, auch welche zugeschickt bekommen. 

Und auch wirklich jeder andere Angler, der an dem stark befischten Gewässer unterwegs war, hatte ebenfalls Monkey Lure am Jig und gut gefangen. Sehr zu meiner Verwunderung.

Das direkte Marketing scheint in dem Sinne ja gut zu funktionieren.
Fangen tut der Köder aber auch, habe damit eine schicke 97cm Hechtdame gefangen und einer der Kollegen diese Woche seinen ersten Meter.

Der Köder gefällt mir, keine Frage. Der Preis ist aber schon recht hoch angesetzt (6,50€ die Packung und dann noch Versand), weshalb ich dann größtenteils lieber bei meinen anderen Favoriten bleiben und diesen nur Parallel an Fische.


----------



## fischbär (5. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Gibt es eigentlich mal aktuelle Meinungen zu dem Ding? Isses nun gut? Die Fotos bei Instagram sehen für mich jedenfalls sehr gestellt aus...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



fischbär schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mal aktuelle Meinungen zu dem Ding? Isses nun gut? Die Fotos bei Instagram sehen für mich jedenfalls sehr gestellt aus...



Ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden damit und werde den Köder vor allem im Winter fischen. Hecht, Zander und Barsch laufen damit. Aber andere tun es natürlich auch.


----------



## randio (5. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



fischbär schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mal aktuelle Meinungen zu dem Ding? Isses nun gut? Die Fotos bei Instagram sehen für mich jedenfalls sehr gestellt aus...



Fangen nicht einen Fisch mehr, aber eventuell auch nicht weniger als andere Köder. Allerdings finde ich das Original weitaus gelungener und VIEL haltbarer als diesen Monkey Abklatsch.


----------



## fischbär (6. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Welches Original?


----------



## Promachos (6. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



fischbär schrieb:


> Welches Original?



Hallo!

Siehe Seite 2: Awaruna von Pontoon 21

Gruß Promachos


----------



## fischbär (6. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Ah ok, ich dachte es gäbe noch ein älteres Original. Kommen die Gummis am Keitech ran? Ich suche nämlich ne billigere Alternative für die 3" Easy Shiner. Und da kommt bisher nichts ran.


----------



## sam1000-0 (6. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

In den richtigen Farben des Awaruna hatte ich wenigstens Anfasser wenn  anderen Gummis die ich bei mir hatte versagt haben.


----------



## fischbär (6. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*

Und hast Du auch was gefangen? Was sind denn die richtigen Farben?


----------



## sam1000-0 (7. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und hast Du auch was gefangen? Was sind denn die richtigen Farben?



Gefangen,jaaber mit den Farben muß man etwas experimentieren weil ist verschieden von Gewässern zu Gewässern.


----------



## Wizard2 (7. August 2016)

*AW: NEUER GUMMIFISCH Monkey-Lures*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> In den richtigen Farben des Awaruna hatte ich wenigstens Anfasser wenn  anderen Gummis die ich bei mir hatte versagt haben.



kann man immer schlecht vergleichen, wenn du den Köder wechselt kann der ausgewechselte nicht mehr fangen.  wechselt du nie wird der eine Köder dir alle Fische bringen.  so einfach ist das.


----------

